# Cold damage? Or did I just goof up?



## ErrorEN (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey everybody.

I picked out this neat paph with 2 buds on it at the grocery store (probably just a fluke) last Tuesday and it seems like it's starting to lose both of its flowers, even the unopened one.  Any ideas as to why this is happening?



IMAG1423 by Eric Nguyen, on Flickr



IMAG1424 by Eric Nguyen, on Flickr

Some ideas I'm suspecting are:

-mishandling in the grocery store
-cold damage from the walk back to the car (high 30s)
-screw up on my end, maybe? First time I watered it I gave it normal tap water. 

Also concerning is this dark spot at the base of one of its leaves that I missed while picking it out. Is this rot?



IMAG1425 by Eric Nguyen, on Flickr

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## troy (Jan 31, 2016)

Trader joes? Take it back


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2016)

The damage was probably done before you got the plant. The leaf and the bud show signs of a rot problem probably due to cold. Take the sphagnum moss away from that leaf, and put some lime powder, or more likely for a beginner some cinnamon [powder on the spot and try to keep water away from there.


----------



## ErrorEN (Jan 31, 2016)

troy said:


> Trader joes? Take it back



Close. Kroger's.  Will do that tomorrow!




NYEric said:


> The damage was probably done before you got the plant. The leaf and the bud show signs of a rot problem probably due to cold. Take the sphagnum moss away from that leaf, and put some lime powder, or more likely for a beginner some cinnamon [powder on the spot and try to keep water away from there.



That's reassuring, Eric, thanks! Will pick up some cinnamon while I'm back at the grocery store.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 31, 2016)

needs to be 'real' cinnamon not artificial cinnamon.
Is the spike actually growing out of the centre of the growth? Looks like its just stuck in the sphagnum


----------



## ErrorEN (Jan 31, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> needs to be 'real' cinnamon not artificial cinnamon.
> Is the spike actually growing out of the centre of the growth? Looks like its just stuck in the sphagnum



Got it. That stick there is the stake. :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2016)

Yeah, if you can get a replacement or refund definitely return it.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 1, 2016)

ErrorEN said:


> Got it. That stick there is the stake. :evil:



thanks - now I see it.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 2, 2016)

The base of that plant looks like it has rot. Also looks to be potted way too low in the moss...probably caused the rot. I'd be taking it back for a refund.


----------



## C. Rothschild (Feb 2, 2016)

Yeah plus sometimes loosely packed moss can actually hold more water if it hasn't been squeezed-out or left out to dry.


----------

